# climbs in northern ireland



## celt1972 (22 Dec 2010)

As a newb just wondered what people thought were the best climbs in NI. i am based near mournes and enjoy/ endure the climb from rostrevor to hill town and then to spelga. 

Any other good ones around?


----------



## mucknell (22 Dec 2010)

Hi there celt..i'm from around the mournes to and if your doing rostrever to hilltown your not to far from me...
coyles hill is a pretty good climb known locally as the top of the world you can then decent down into hilltown or mayobridge...be happy to show you where...send me a mail...


----------



## TrevorM (22 Dec 2010)

What about Slieve Croob area? I did parts of the Legananny Trail a few weeks ago and some of the climbs were good. If I remember the best/worst was Slievenaboley Road between Finnis and Leitrim and south out of Leitrim. Don't know the Rostrevor Hilltown area so can't compare.


----------



## Garz (22 Dec 2010)

This post is twinned with that on bikeradar. I will keep tabs as my wife comes from Down and foresee many chances to get out over there some day. Why not look into riding with the Dromara CC to see if you like it?


----------



## celt1972 (22 Dec 2010)

Muck I will look into that in the new year when it thaws out a bit is coyles hill on the main road between the bridge and hilltown or out clontafleece way?
garz dromara is a bit out of the way,


----------



## mucknell (23 Dec 2010)

i normally start at Clonallon church and go that way a few mild but leg pumping climbs just befor you get to coyles then it's around 1.5 or 2 miles straight up but the decent more than makes up for nearly passing out a few times...or i also go that way and the turn right on to the ballyrussel road back down into rostrever then cycle up to kilbroney cafe as a quick training run...


----------



## celt1972 (23 Dec 2010)

Coyles hill looks the daddy, 1000 feet in not too many miles, makes the hilltown road in rostrevor look flat lol. Once the weather picks up ill give it a rattle


----------



## The Jogger (24 Dec 2010)

What about Rathfrisland, I remember as a kid going the back road to Warrenpoint, driving up a big hill into Rathfrisland. Still looked big on my way back from walking in the Mournes this May but I was half asleep. What a beautiful part of the world.


----------



## Peugeotrider (4 Jul 2021)

Slieve Gallion outside moneymore,5 miles the other side of cookstown.
Climb from the village to the summit is roughly 4 miles.
Not too bad until the half way point then it gets tough


----------



## DRM (5 Jul 2021)




----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jul 2021)




----------



## Peugeotrider (19 Oct 2021)

If your feeling brave...cullion road outside desertmartin village...5 miles of hell


----------



## avsd (19 Oct 2021)

Yellow Rd from the Hilltown end. Watch the descent as road surface can be bad. Tor Head in Ballycastle is a must do at least once and again Mamore Gap. All of these are worse than the 'S' of Spelga which you did not mention


----------



## davidphilips (19 Oct 2021)

Know its an old thread but that climb at spelga must be one of the nicest around, the climb (not near spelga) at the glenshane pass if not for all the traffic must be in my view the best in N/Ireland with the big valley to your left and have seen both clouds and a helicopter lower than the road.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Oct 2021)

davidphilips said:


> Know its an old thread but that climb at spelga must be one of the nicest around, the climb (not near spelga) at the glenshane pass if not for all the traffic must be in my view the best in N/Ireland with the big valley to your left and have seen both clouds and a helicopter lower than the road.


Gorgeous part of the world....love Spelga Dam and Slieve Gullion.Cycled round those parts a lot.Well it was either go out on my bike or listen to the mother in law 😁
Partners from round there....


----------

